# UV Sterilizer



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I'm a bit terrified of algae in my new setup. How effective are UV sterilizers at keeping my tank healthy and algae-free?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

UV units will not prevent algae. They will kill Green Water algae, but have no effect on other kinds.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

For green algae and other parasites alone, are they worth the investment? I'll spare no expense to keep my tank healthy if it also protects my fish from potential disease.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Also, if it is worth the investment, which ones (below 100 bucks) are very effective in 29 gal aquariums and aren't overly bulky? Built-in pumps or hang-on-back units would be great.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They all have their ratings. I definitely think they are worth it. If you do a forum search for UV filter threads you'll find many discussions about them. Most all end up with the result that they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I used a 9W turbo twist UV sterilizer on my 90 gallon tank and it cleared green water in 1-2 days. I highly recommend it. 

You can use it intermittantly when needed or continuously for piece of mind. Need to have the flow rate set low enough to kill parasites though. Check the manufacturer's recommended flow rates for killing different things (algae, bacteria, parasites) and make sure the pump/filter you are using is in the right range. It won't help much if the water doesn't have long enough residence time exposed to UV.


----------



## torpedobarb (May 21, 2008)

I use a coralife turbo twist 9 watt on my 75 gallon tank and it works great. I like having the piece of mind. I would recommend it.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

AquaUltraViolet has a hang on type. See the link. I use the non hang-on-back type and really thinl it is worth the investment. UV sterilizers will not prevent algae from occuring but they will kill any algae spores that passes thru and a good unit (like this one) will kill parasites and bacteria. By killing all algae spores that pass thru you will have less issues with algae of all types.........but it they will not prevent it as Hoppy has stated.

http://aquaultraviolet.com/newproducts.htm\
Click on the Advantage Sterilizers button once you open the link. For some reason the link doesnt go directly to that page.


----------



## Oreo (May 16, 2008)

Many aquarists feel that UV sterilizers just cover up other problems. For example, green water is usually due to high nitrates & too much light. Fix these issues & green water will go away. Quarantine your new fish & you can avoid disease. 

I think there's a lot of truth to that mentality but I'm not so good with keeping the filter clean & keeping up with water changes. So the UV filter keeps my aquarium looking great in spite of my negligence. But at least I am aware of what the deficiencies of my tank are, & my fish are happy & healthy.

Last words: My UV sterilizer is the single best investment I've made for my aquarium. (18w turbo-twist.)


----------

